# Tree Rat Sniper



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is another of my pawn shop rescues.
It is a Savage MKII bolt action in .22 LR..
This example has the "Accu-trigger" and a full floated, fluted bull barrel threaded for a suppressor.
You might have noticed there is a 6x18 Vortex scope mounted on top. I had it on the shelf and thought it might be good for a laugh. Funny part is it will shoot dimes at 75 feet. It is a lot of fun for a little money. I can't wait to get a can for it.


----------

